# Scored on a near perfect ......



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Safari Arms Black Widow/Enforcer. It's a 10 out of 10 in quality and condition. Here are some pictures.

Cheers
Ron











and the results at the range ?

No problems at all. It shot the Winchester white box better (tighter grouping) than the American eagle. But the both fed with no issue.

This is 18 rounds thu this hole. All shots a 21 feet. This in the Wally World white box ammo.



And this is 36 rds from American Eagle. The ammo (seemed dirtier) and as you can see the grouping is spread more out. Also from 21 ft.



All in all very very pleased.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats!

Nice looking gun. A friend of mine has one, but I'm not sure of the model.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those in quite a while, neat. I was never into the finger groove grip but that beavertail brings back memories of the old Clark design.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice piece.........


----------

